# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  *¤®§(*§ اعداد الوقائع المصرية لشهر ابريل 2009 §*)§®¤*

## هيثم الفقى

فيما يلى أعداد جريدة الوقائع المصرية عن شهر أبريل 2009



العدد 76 

http://www.4shared.com/file/96506126/8254cf8b/76_online.html

العدد 76 تابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/98257135/3f200c80/76_online.html


العدد 77

http://www.4shared.com/file/96506127/f553ff1d/77_online.html

العدد 77 تابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/98257133/d643a9b5/77_online.html

العدد 77 تابع أ
http://www.4shared.com/file/98257134/48273c16/77_.html



العدد 78

http://www.4shared.com/file/96685186/dceab180/78_online.html

العدد 79

http://www.4shared.com/file/97406790/e16517d6/79_online.html

العدد 80 

http://www.4shared.com/file/97406821/7ecab9b6/80_online.html

العدد 81

http://www.4shared.com/file/97406814/258d1efa/81_online.html

العدد 82

http://www.4shared.com/file/97406799/98b9af72/82_online.html

العدد 83

http://www.4shared.com/file/98257129/2f8d71ea/83_online.html

العدد 84

http://www.4shared.com/file/98257132/a1449923/84_online.html

العدد 85

http://www.4shared.com/file/98257131/384dc899/85_online.html

العدد 86

http://www.4shared.com/file/98257130/4f4af80f/86_online.html




العدد 81 تابع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644505/1984.../81_online.html
العدد 82 تابع ج
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644504/6e83602b/82_.html
العدد 82 تابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644497/278a.../83_online.html
العدد 82 تابع أ
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644501/1ee994a4/82_.html
العدد 82 تابع ب
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644502/87e0c51e/82_.html
العدد 86 تابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644490/b9ee.../86_online.html
العدد 87
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644506/808d.../87_online.html
العدد 88
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644503/f0e7.../88_online.html
العدد 89
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644500/69ee.../89_online.html
العدد 90
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644499/c032.../90_online.html
العدد 91
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644495/c984.../91_online.html
العدد 92
http://www.4shared.com/file/100644481/d7f2.../92_online.html

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
 

العدد 93

http://www.4shared.com/file/101361708/df15.../93_online.html

العدد 94

http://www.4shared.com/file/101361710/c8d5.../94_online.html

العدد 91تابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/101361721/94ff.../91_online.html

العدد 99

http://www.4shared.com/file/102655255/73ff.../99_online.html

العدد 87 تابع 

http://www.4shared.com/file/102655265/58d2.../87_online.html

العدد 98 

http://www.4shared.com/file/102655280/b63b.../98_online.html

العدد 95

http://www.4shared.com/file/102655291/d827.../95_online.html

العدد 97

http://www.4shared.com/file/102655310/663b.../97_online.html

العدد 96

http://www.4shared.com/file/102655331/230a.../96_online.html

[/align]

----------


## hmkazaz

شكرا علي هذا المجهود

----------

